# whats the best..of the best



## LEFTHAND (Jul 3, 2009)

i have never smoked or grown these strains.. but i would like to grow a couple.. 
-aroura indica
-bubblelicous
-master kush
-papaya
-blackberry
ive read up on them and a few sites say differnt...so i thought anyone whos grown any of these strains or has smoked please drop in.. i love a weed with a great smell and taste and it has to be potent. or a good stone.

thanx LH


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 3, 2009)

I haven't grown any of them, but I must say you have good taste, I have 3 of the strains you have listed sitting in my personal seedbank, I love collecting new seeds! So IMO buy them all!LOL

                                                 Phatpharmer


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm growing aurora indica right now- it's been a real nice strain. Check my journal if you want, but really you can't go wrong with any of those choices.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 4, 2009)

i love a week with a great smell and taste and has to be potent. or a good stone.
bubblelicous is the 1 id run w/.Heard much good things.Great caylex to leaf ratio,nice colas hint,of blue,hint of berry.Me buddy told me"find her,grow her,KEEP her".Just havent gottin round to it yet.


----------



## kasgrow (Jul 4, 2009)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> i have never smoked or grown these strains.. but i would like to grow a couple..
> -aroura indica
> -bubblelicous
> -master kush
> ...



I have grown aurora indica, master kush, and papaya. They are all excellent strains. My favorite is aurora indica due to its knockout high and it's old school smell. It is a favorite of everybody I have shared it with as well. Papaya has hard tasty nugs with a nice high and is highly requested by friends also. Master kush has a nice lemon flavor to it and a strong high. 
I lost my aurora and master kush mothers to spidermites and heat but I am going to start some new seeds this weekend. Luckily my papaya survived and I will be cloning it as soon as I can.


----------



## LassChance (Jul 4, 2009)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> i have never smoked or grown these strains.. but i would like to grow a couple..
> -aroura indica
> -bubblelicous
> -master kush
> ...



It's not on your list, but I smiked some Sour Diesel the other day that knocked me out.  The first hit, as I held my breath, I could feel the stone creeping up the back of my neck. Three hits is as stoned as I want to be. Tastes great, smells great...man that's some goos ****.

Lassie


----------



## nvthis (Jul 5, 2009)

kasgrow said:
			
		

> I have grown aurora indica, master kush, and papaya. They are all excellent strains. My favorite is aurora indica due to its knockout high and it's old school smell. It is a favorite of everybody I have shared it with as well. Papaya has hard tasty nugs with a nice high and is highly requested by friends also. Master kush has a nice lemon flavor to it and a strong high.
> I lost my aurora and master kush mothers to spidermites and heat but I am going to start some new seeds this weekend. Luckily my papaya survived and I will be cloning it as soon as I can.


 
Hey Kas, you gotta rec on a good seed source for AI? I have been interested in this strain for a while. Thanks.


----------



## ray jay (Jul 5, 2009)

Ive got some bubblicious going now about 5 weeks old from seed. Ill let you know how it goes. Ray Jay


----------



## leafminer (Jul 5, 2009)

Anyone that's grown and properly cured the Aurora will vouch for it. Takes about two hits for me. Any more and brain loses connection with muscles. I prefer it for a late evening smoke as otherwise I can't reach the remote and end up watching garbage on the TV for hours.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 5, 2009)

Kasgrow: _I lost my aurora and master kush mothers to spidermites and heat_
- Aha. Heat caused me serious probs with Aurora. Is the papaya more heat resistant do you think? Is it a pure indica?

- Did some checking. It's a mix. That explains a lot.


----------



## kasgrow (Jul 11, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Hey Kas, you gotta rec on a good seed source for AI? I have been interested in this strain for a while. Thanks.


 I bought my seeds years ago. I just germed 6 AI seeds that were in the fridge for 3 years and they all popped within a few days. Last time I bought seeds was around a year ago from seed boutique.


----------



## kasgrow (Jul 11, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Kasgrow: _I lost my aurora and master kush mothers to spidermites and heat_
> - Aha. Heat caused me serious probs with Aurora. Is the papaya more heat resistant do you think? Is it a pure indica?
> 
> - Did some checking. It's a mix. That explains a lot.


The spidermites tore up my plants and then 110 plus temps did them in including my sativas. I lost my papaya mother too but luckily I had a cutting in the cloner that came back. Along with a sadu and a blueberry that only had a spot of green and I thought were goners. I hit everything with avid and now the garden is getting healthy again. I still have an AI in flowering but I started new seeds for a fresh mother.


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Aug 1, 2009)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> i have never smoked or grown these strains.. but i would like to grow a couple..
> -aroura indica
> -bubblelicous
> -master kush
> ...


 

My all time fav is Bubblelicious.  Euphoric high, hits you between the eyes, clean sweet taste, and no munchies which for me is good.  I don't smoke much without a pinch of this in the bowl with it, because if the strain i'm choking down doesn't have the euphoric component, you can add it with a pinch of the bubblelicious.  Easy to grow, good yeild, clones well even from a  flowering plant, and makes the flowering room smell so good you drool.
btw, all of the brand 'bubble' are pretty similar in smell/taste/effect, the bubbleicious, bubblegummer, bubble gum, and all the rest.


----------

